# still has a runny nose...



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

I took my hedgie Emmy to the vet a few weeks ago cause she was licking her nose and it seemed a little runny. They prescribed Baytril. Well I've given her the full dosage, I'm out of antibiotic, she seemed to get over it (I was out of town for 5 days though ) and recently her nose has gotten runny again. sigh. 

Other than the runny nose, she seems perfectly fine. Lots of poop, wheel activity, mood seems the same...

Should I try another antibiotic? Is too much antibiotic bad for them? Maybe it's ok? Suggestions greatly appreciated


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

Baytril seems kind of strong for a URI. Although I know its used for it sometimes. My boys were always given smz tmp(sulfa) for their URIs.

What bedding do you have her on? I noticed when I first got Aero I had him on shavings and he had the bubble boogers and once I switched him to liners and got him on smz tmp he was much better. If she is already on liners what detergent do you use? You might want to switch to an unscented one.


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

She was on aspen shavings, but the vet suggested that's what caused it, so I took her off it and ordered fleece liners, but until then I've been using this plain white paper stuff. The new liners should come in within the next few days. I carefully regulate the temp, it's always between 73-75 and she has a heating pad under a part of her cage... so idk what's going on.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Does the vet believe that there is still a bacterial infection going on? When an antibiotic doesn't work and doc thinks it is still bacterial we often start looking at identifying the bacterial by having a culture & sensitivity done. That way we know for certain what we are dealing with and what kills it.


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

I haven't talked to him again yet, but I was going to call tomorrow to ask him what he thinks 
I hope I don't sound wholly ignorant... but, what exactly is a culture and sensitivity? 

Thanks for the help, y'all


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

Culture the bacteria in a petri plate and then put various antibiotic disks on the plate with it to check if the bacteria are resistant to the particular drug or not therefore you determine the sensitivity of the bug to different antibiotics. 

Hope that makes sense.. takes a few days to get those results.. 

RtC


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

ok thank ya  

I have a vet appointment scheduled for tomorrow and I'll definitely ask about a culture and sensitivity test.. I'm ready for her to get over this!

I just hate to give her more meds though...  she hates it and me when I give them to her via syringe.    

If I start a new antibiotic... I mean, too much antibiotic can be a bad thing for animals or people. I don't wanna hurt her with too many meds.. can she have too much?


----------

